# Perry Hill/ Waterbury, VT



## noreasterbackcountry (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's a review with some video that I took on a group ride at the VT Mountain Bike Festival.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/07/waterbury-trails-video-of-group-ride.html


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice!!

I was at the VT mountain bike festival as well and had a wicked good time! Didn't get the chance to ride Perry Hill but opted for an epic 23+ mile pedal at Stowe on Saturday and a sweet loop in Hinesburg on the FOTW trails Sunday. Awesome weekend for sure! 

Here's some video I shot over the weekend.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 22, 2011)

Well done gents!!!  The VTMTB fest was on my list for the summer.  Looks like you both had quite the weekend!

How'd you like the Heinsburg stuff?  FOTW does a FANTASTIC JOB.  Everytime I am back in Burlington, I ride something of theirs. Haven't gone out to the Heinsburg Trail System yet.

If you had to choose between the Stowe Loop and Heinsburg, which was the better ride? (or, was it apples and oranges?)

Did either of you hit the Vermont Brew Fest Saturday night?


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting that video Wood.  That singletrack in the first couple of scenes looks awesome.  Very flowy. Was that Stowe or Hinesburg?  I haven't had an opportunity to check either of those out, yet.

I didn't make the VT brewfest Loaf, as I was headed in the other direction (Kingdom Trails) for a ride on Sunday.  I had my own brewfest with some refills on my empty Trout River growlers while I was up there, though.  :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 25, 2011)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> Thanks for posting that video Wood.  That singletrack in the first couple of scenes looks awesome.  Very flowy. Was that Stowe or Hinesburg?  I haven't had an opportunity to check either of those out, yet.



I think those trails where up in the Trapp Family Lodge network. Not a ton of trail up there but what is there is super buff! 10x more buff than Kingdom Trails.


----------

